# Pizza VS Uber ....... the driver experiment.



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Well I have been threatening to do it, I Finally put in an online AP with Pizza Hut to do weekend (fri, sat, sun) delivery. (Why Pizza Hut? its my favorite!) I assume ill get the job, No reason why not. in phx there is a list of pizza delivery jobs a mile long. just at the hut! anyway, My plan is to do pizza from around 7pm to midnight (roughly) and then turn on my uber ap to finish out the night until 0300. on fri and sat. what ever on sunday that im not delivering pizza. Ill keep my earnings posted for you all to see just for fun. Ive never done it before but I have a CCW and this is Arizona so .....Ill risk it.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

You will get better tips, but crooks know you carry enough cash to buy crack. 
Your call.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Are pizza delivery drivers required to have that sign on top of the car or is it optional?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I have done both for about a month- Dominos and Uber/Lyft at the same time.
1. No, you don't carry cash around . If you have more than $20, you will be terminated on spot if there is sudden check from main office . All cash has to be dropped in a drop box after each delivery .
2. You will be treated like a boy even if you are 40 by customers. Very demeaning when you wait a tip from a 10 year old and smile and say thank you. Not the same as Uber/Lyft .
3. You get immediate cash tips and credit card tips will be given to you as cash same day.
4. Your boss might be same age as your son/daughter .
5. I made about $500 a week considering all tips.
6. They will schedule you for most busy hours and days when you don't wanna work. Christmas, Thanks Giving, New Year. Say good bye driving Uber/Lyft those days - you have to deliver pizza.

Oh, and one more thing- not everybody tips. They already decided if they tip or not before you get there.

I quite for reasons number 2 and 6 after about a month. Boss liked me btw and asked later how Uber treats me and maybe I wanna come back.


----------



## Muki (Oct 15, 2015)

Good to know. Is wearing the logo on top of the car a requirement?


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Muki said:


> Good to know. Is wearing the logo on top of the car a requirement?


Yes. Before I got home for a lunch or a quick stop, I would remove it and put in the trunk. This was my wife's condition . She didn't wanna be married to a pizza delivery man. Haha.
It's a magnet sign, btw.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Also, a word of advise - try to work in a nice neighborhood . You will get best tips. Even if it means driving to work longer . In rich neighborhood they don't have local people working anyways. If everybody is rich, nobody works at Puzza Hut. So boss will understand . If he asks why you wanna work at this location , say you always drive Lyft over here. This is your favorite location. BS like that will sell.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

If you deliver Pizza always put your deliveries in the trunk and keep a lot of baking soda in the trunk.

It's the only way to keep your car from smelling like pizza sauce. The steam from the heat bags will soak into the material I your car and will never go away.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I used to work Pizza part time but always ran into schedule issues wit managers who were 20 years old. I prefer rideshare for now.....


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> I used to work Pizza part time but always ran into schedule issues wit managers who were 20 years old. I prefer rideshare for now.....


So, why do I keep seeing people in this forum saying that working for Mcdonald's(or delivering pizza) is better?


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

It's about the same for me money wise but schedule wise rideshare is better for me.

My reality is they are part time jobs so my point of view us skewed towards scheduling.

I had more then one Papa John's manager tell me I had to get my priorities together and his delivery job was more important then my main source of income lol


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

7Miles said:


> Also, a word of advise - try to work in a nice neighborhood . You will get best tips.


not my experience. Wealthy people don't tip for pizza (how do you think they got wealthy, by giving it away?). The best pizza tippers live in middle class neighborhoods.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

Aztek98 said:


> If you deliver Pizza always put your deliveries in the trunk and keep a lot of baking soda in the trunk.
> 
> It's the only way to keep your car from smelling like pizza sauce. The steam from the heat bags will soak into the material I your car and will never go away.


I do not like food smells so I refuse to deliver food. This is a good tip for personal use . My friends uncle deliverd for Pizza Hut n the smell was awful.


----------



## EcoSLC (Sep 24, 2015)

My pax loved the pizza smell when I used to work the barf crowd after a shift! Some asked if I'd taken any pizza after work that they could buy.


----------

